# Windows 8 blue screen error memory dump



## Agopaye (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a 3 wk old toshiba laptop. I ha e installed iTunes to tether with my iPhone and ha e been on the net a handful of times. I frequently get a blue screen that reads your computer had an error a d needs to restart. C:\Windows mini dump
c\users\jen\appdata\local\temp
C:\windows\memorydump. I have read in some forums that this is normal. Although I ha e a hard time bieving a new laptop should normally crash. Can you help me understand if I have a bad laptop or is this win 8 OS and how to correct it. If it is going to be a common problem I am thinking of getting another laptop with win 7. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

put the dump into here and post the result

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

you will find them here

C:\Windows\Minidump\Minidump.dmp


----------



## Agopaye (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope I'm doing this correctly. Dia, I am not sure what you mean by put the dump in here and post result. I am not tech savvy, but I learn quickly. Could you give
Me some more
Details on what to do please. I thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Agopaye (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope I'm doing this correctly. Dia, I am not sure what you mean by put the dump in here and post result. I am not tech savvy, but I learn quickly. Could you give
Me some more
Details on what to do please. I thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Agopaye (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope I'm doing this correctly. Dia, I am not sure what you mean by put the dump in here and post result. I am not tech savvy, but I learn quickly. Could you give
Me some more
Details on what to do please. I thank you so much!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

open up the viewer

click on options

then advanced options

load the dumps using the top option

then copy and paste the result or save and load as a attachment,using the go advanced button instead of the quick reply button


----------



## Agopaye (Dec 21, 2012)

"%programfiles%\Debugging Tools for Windows\DumpChk.exe" "%1"
Dia is this what was needed?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you d/load the program

click on options/advanced options

select the dump

then when they come up in the main box 

click on copy selected items

and paste them into the reply box here


----------

